

The downside of Microsoft’s Android dollars  - Garbage
http://blogs.the451group.com/opensource/2011/10/25/the-downside-of-microsofts-android-dollars/

======
brudgers
I think there is a gross misunderstanding of Microsoft's approach.

Microsoft's licensing approach means that they already have an established B2B
relationship with many major handset makers - and it is centered around the
manufacturer's OS.

Not only is Microsoft's approach professional rather than antagonistic, but in
addition it emphasizes the critical differences between their product and
Android - the support of a business partner and a fair amount of protection
against IP litigation.

Finally, the analysis ascribes consumer bias to corporations - let's face it,
handset manufacturer's aren't in love with Android, they use it because it was
available to compete against Apple. If Microsoft offers a better contribution
to the bottom line, there will be no tears shed for Android.

